Ask HN: What are your top shortcuts using the iOS “Shortcuts” app? - ajonit
======
girishso
Some apps don’t allow saving or copying images, I have shortcuts for those
tasks.

------
sigjuice
I use a couple. One for sending my home ETA in the evening. Another for
extracting URLs out of plain text. I made this mainly for visiting links in
people's HN profiles.

